# add Ranger Cup money to the mix...



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

The Lakes Trail has added yet another contingency offer for owners of Ranger boats. $1000.00 extra bonus to win on top of tournament winnings. Add this to the mix of Stratos/Javelin Platinum and Platinum plus programs, and add up to $500.00 extra for a win. Skeeter "Real Money" Program, and add up to $2000.00 extra for a win, and Vic's $500.00 contingency where any brand of boat purchased from Vic's within 2 years of event can land you an extra $500.
There are thousands of dollars waiting to be given away in loyalty bonusus. All you have to do is secure your spot in this years trail, pre register for contingency programs, follow contingency protocols, and win any event, including our open. There are approx. 40 openings left in this years trail (field capped at 100) so act fast. First event at Portage Lakes on April 9th. Find information about the NE Ohio "Lakes Trail" at>www.dobass.com
Information about programs found at:
www.rangerboats.com
www.skeeterboats.com
www.stratosboats.com 
Good Luck and we'll see you on the water!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I have fished all or some of Lakes Trail each year since it started.

The folks who fish Lakes are awesome and have been "trained" by the exceptional atmosphere the director and team promotes.

If you've ever thought about gettin' into bass tournaments and stickn' with a season long trail with a great challenging points race- this is it. Top3 Point winners get cash bonuses too!

Then when you go to the Championship- on Chatauqua none the less- youll get 100% returned of what the group has put back into it. The payout spread is also awesome as it pays high to spots other than just first. Not to mention a one bite big bass in all the events that rivals a first place payout!!!

I remember several bigbasses paying over $800- can happen the first or last casts of an otherwise tough day!!!

Thanks Louie for gettn' even more for your anglers for 2006- really lookn' forward to it!!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey Nip I heard a rumor that NOAA might be getting some Ranger bonus money, any truth to that?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

NOAA will have Stratos $ and Vic's $ BONUSES- but due to the size of a CAPPED 60 team field- it wont meet field size requirements for Ranger- Mos Madness will have both Stratos and Skeeter $. Full fields 60 team of NOAA may get Skeeter $ possibly- have to have them full in advance of tournament day for approval. 

Lakes Trail is rock solid though with all 3 and Vic's $$$- Just awesome advantages of local angling bonuses!!! I'll take a meger $500 from Stratos and $500 from Vic's any day on top of their payout!!!! I can never find the one spot in Lakes though- Shriver and Hankins always beats my team!!!! We quit early one year on Mosquito after culling up to 16lbs- they still freakn beat us!!!

Cullin'- you fishn Lakes in 06'!??? Still have a 294 written up for you! lol

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey thanks for the info. Keep fishing hard it will come to ya. I managed to beat them ONCE. LOL


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Nip, Half your worries are on board with a formidable partner this year. Haven't heard from the other half. But he has contacted me. Looks like double trouble for you!!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Cullin' startn' to talk too much lately-going IKE or somethin-I dont think he has it in him anymore...somethins' changing with him, I hope it doesnt affect his fishing this year!

Right jab...it's starting to get warm out- LOOK OUT!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

do ya have a good strong light pole on that boat nipp? lmao


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I took mine off under a bridge though- opposed to tackling it!!!

here's new improved LAKES TRAIL WEBSITE FOR 2006!

http://www.dobass.com/LAKESTRAIL2005/HOME.html

Enjoy!

Nip


----------



## Spot (Feb 2, 2006)

nice looking site nip!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> NOAA will have Stratos $ and Vic's $ BONUSES- but due to the size of a CAPPED 60 team field- it wont meet field size requirements for Ranger- Mos Madness will have both Stratos and Skeeter $. Full fields 60 team of NOAA may get Skeeter $ possibly- have to have them full in advance of tournament day for approval.
> 
> Lakes Trail is rock solid though with all 3 and Vic's $$$- Just awesome advantages of local angling bonuses!!! I'll take a meger $500 from Stratos and $500 from Vic's any day on top of their payout!!!! I can never find the one spot in Lakes though- Shriver and Hankins always beats my team!!!! We quit early one year on Mosquito after culling up to 16lbs- they still freakn beat us!!!
> 
> ...


I am out but I hope to be back someday! The lure of Triton Gold money is all that's keeping me away right now. Lakes Trail was as fun as anything I've fished, it's like a big club and Louie does an awesome job.

Two circuits and a handful of Opens is more than enough to keep my plate full for the time being, besides I want to keep the door open to maybe trying a go-round with the "big boys" at some point!

My partner on the other hand was thinking along my same lines until the temperture got above 40 then he wanted to fish everything in site!  
Actually he was made a pretty good offer so he reluctantly said "Ok".

With all that said Nip make sure you sleep with one eye open, you never know where the pimps are gonna show up look'in to turn a trick!  

P.S. Did I mention we now have a little 14 footer in our arsenal? How do I get to LaDue?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Now were talkn'! 

Straight up Rt44- turn right onto washington st!!! 

You'll be ready to sell that Triton for the hummm of electric only thrust!!!!

Mother has a way of spanking her new children... 

Get 'em!!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

As of this writing there are less than 30 spots left in 06 Lakes Trail. 
Contingencies: Lots of Bonus Money!!!!!!  
Skeeter Real Money
Ranger Cup
Stratos/Javelin Platinum and Platinum Plus

If you're thinkin about it, don't take too long. Field capped at 100 teams. 
information at: www.dobass.com/lakestrail2005/home.html


----------

